# Indie music



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Well I was wondering if anyone here listens to Indie rock.If i get...10 posative replies i'll post a list of the best indie bands as listed by my brother who loves indie rock.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

i like indie rock, like death cab for cutie


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

I don't listen to a lot of Indie, but I do like the Death Cab For Cutie cd.


----------



## hogan7 (Sep 21, 2005)

i listen to a lot of indie rock, but i like alot of indie punk


----------



## dan20rhino (Oct 2, 2005)

yeah im a big fan of indie/rock music


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

What the heck is Indie Rock?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> What the heck is Indie Rock?


thats exactly what I was about to ask??


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

musicians who are good but have not been signed by a major record label are known as Indie. In my opion because they control their music instead of their producer it lets them create better songs and make unique styles. One very interesting indie artist who is rising in popularity is Sufjan Steves who has been mentioned in rolling stone magazine for his albums.He's great (if you like the banjo lol)
Trust me though Indie music is really great and can be found on the I-tunes music store most of the time.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ah, I get it; it's a trendy new name for "garage band."


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

i like indie rock like the killers (who sing a song called indie r and r) and modest mouse


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

the killers WERE indie, but they got signed. Modest Mouse is great, I saw them live


----------



## dan20rhino (Oct 2, 2005)

'The Music' are a good indie band


----------

